# Italy Divide. On now.



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2019)

The Italy Divide Race has been going on for a couple of days and will finish for some of the riders today.

It has been a battle royale between previous winner Jay Petervary and two times winner of TCR, James Hayden. But overnight Sofiani Sehili has made a great effort and caught them up.

At the moment it is.
James 816km
Sofiani 811km
Jay 808km

The race is 901km.

You can watch the dots here.

http://www.bikepacking.com/event/italy-divide-2019/#menu

A friend of mine who is riding in the race posted a couple of photos from the course.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2019)

I think the link needs fixing.


----------



## burntoutbanger (28 Apr 2019)

Yep, doesn't work for me either. Looks an interesting challenge too.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2019)

Hopefully the link will work now.

Let me know.


----------



## burntoutbanger (28 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Hopefully the link will work now.
> 
> Let me know.



All good now, fascinating race.


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2019)

Oh interesting finish! Tough parcours this year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2019)

James and Sofiane decided to finish together.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2019)

James Hayden's report. Great read

http://jamesmarkhayden.uk/italy-divide/italy-divide-report/


----------

